
Show HN: An iOS app for building and tracking your habits - mawus
https://metricalapp.com
======
mawus
MetriCal is a collection of calendars in which you can track everything you
might think of. It can read data from Health app for several metrics and has
shortcuts support (you can track values obtained from other apps). It has a
set of 15 predefined metrics like Reading, Meditation, Wake-up time, Steps,
Heart rate and more. You can also have your own custom metric for free and
with a small subscription you can create unlimited metrics, with support for
metric and imperial units. You can also sync it on multiple devices using Sign
in with Apple. The app is built with privacy in mind, sign up is optional and
just for sync purposes, I don't get any username, email or demographics, and
it has no ads or 3rd party analytics. Get all Pro features for free, for two
weeks using promo code HN2020.

------
onyva
I'm more likely to buy an app then a subscription. I really don't understand
why developers that don't deliver substantial content through their app think
this model is necessary. It in fact discourages me from even testing the app
in the first place.

~~~
mawus
Thank you for your feedback. You can do a lot with the app, for free. The
subscription offers some extra features at a small price (2$/month or
12$/year) and helps me pay for the backend servers costs and ideally it will
provide a cashflow to continue investing in it. You can do a lot without
paying anything. Using the promo code doesn't require a subscription, it is
like a paid app, but free. After the promo code expires you can still use most
of the features of the app. Would you be more inclined to pay let's say 25$
for the full feature app without having the chance of testing it?

~~~
onyva
Got it. Wasn't aware of the backend supporting the app! Regardless, I'd rather
pay upfront. The app can be offer limited time usage with all the features for
testing.

